# Lichen Planus



## Grotbags (May 28, 2015)

Anyone else been diagnosed with this ?.
I've had this intensely itchy patchy rash for the past two months, finally a different GP gave me a diagnosis yesterday.
Thankfully it tends to resolve itself , is immune related ( surprise surprise ), occurs mainly on the wrists, elbows and ankles, I also have it on my lower back .
I have steroid cream to calm it down and have also sent of for C3 Complex ( curcumin ) supplement, which has been shown to help .


----------



## araceli (Jun 3, 2015)

I hope it resolves soon.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Grotbags, I do not have lichen planus, but lichen sclerosus, which is similar but tend to occur in the nether regions (around the vagina). Following resection in 1995 I am also med-free and was reluctant to go down the heavy dose steroid cream path. 
I lived in Germany for a few years and they recommended Vitalim E oil, to be used like a moisturiser twice a day. I works well for me and must surely be better than steroids ...


----------



## ronroush7 (Feb 1, 2016)

araceli said:


> I hope it resolves soon.


Me too.


----------



## Grotbags (Feb 1, 2016)

Mine did eventually go, but it took months.
I'll keep the vitamin E oil in mind if it reoccurs .


----------



## marlap2 (Feb 11, 2016)

I had it as well (on my legs) and the doctor prescribed Prednisone. It did go away. Now I have a series of other rashes that aren't Lichen.<br>Hope it resolves soon.<br>


----------



## Old Chron (May 7, 2016)

I have an undiagnosed rash on my shins and side of my ankle. I scratch it and it gets inflamed. Sometimes it bleeds but it's not bumpy. I can't not scratch it because it itches. It goes away with a steroid cream the dermatologist gave me but it always comes back as I'm only supposed to use that cream for 2 weeks at a time. I've told him I have Crohn's disease but I'm not sure if he thinks it is related. I have also had erythema nodosum before I found out I had crohn's.


----------



## Grotbags (May 8, 2016)

I was told to keep using the cream until it went, it does flare up every now and then, but f I act quickly it only lasts a week or so.


----------



## ShirleyAnn (May 18, 2016)

My son is developing body sores.  He's on Remicade for Crohn's and Ankylosing Spondylitis.  He is 48.  The sores are red and big & some have scales in the middle.  The largest on his shin has been there since Feb 2016 and growing.  Went to GP and he said it was exczema and gave Fucidin cream.  He just started using it and now he has 8 sores, the scariest being on his upper arm cause it feels hard (lumpy) to the touch and I am afraid it might be backed with pus.  These are appearing at an alarming rate.  Since Mark (my son) first started Remicade he has had red, itchy, overly dry hands/wrists/feet.  Remicade has not been kind to him from the beginning and causes occasional in&out blurred vision, headaches, pains everywhere especially in mid-back and kidney areas.  This is fading to pains in hips, legs/ankles/feet.  He has been on Remicade since the start of 2012 because even after his first surgery (2011) Mark still had some redness where they joined the small bowel to the large bowel and sores in his lower bowel (seen on colonoscopy).  The gastro got aggressive and doubled the Remicade dose.  Its one thing after the other isn't it?  Anybody out there with open weeping sores?  ShirleyAnn


----------



## Grotbags (May 18, 2016)

Have a look on the Internet for Erythema Nosodum and Pyoderma Gangrenosum, both can occur as a side effect of Crohns.
I got Erythema a few times, hospitalised once as it was so bad.
 Has the doctor ruled out Psorisis ?, that causes red, scaly and itchy patches.
My brother has suffered from psoriasis for years, his was very severe and caused large raised scaly areas all over his body, and it itched terribly, he was recently put on Humira and it cleared up completely.


----------

